# Nokia phone purchase advice



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all, a simple one from me for once. I need a cheap Nokia mobile that will take my asda sim and has the ability to use PC suite or Ovi Suite IE sync with the PC. 

Any recommendations. Please don't say N8!


----------



## grit (Mar 30, 2011)

Honestly, dont buy a nokia, get a cheap android phone.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't you been burnt enough already with Nokia?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2011)

Can I suck up all my personal contacts out of Nokia Ovi suite on the PC and stick them on an android phone? Is there another solution? I can't do it manually, it would be like counting grains of sand on a beach...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Haven't you been burnt enough already with Nokia?


 
Ouch!


----------



## grit (Mar 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Can I suck up all my personal contacts out of Nokia Ovi suite on the PC and stick them on an android phone? Is there another solution? I can't do it manually, it would be like counting grains of sand on a beach...


 
There has to be a way to do it easily, christ I'll write code to do it if it keeps you away from nokia!

* disclaimer I did a very strong pill about an hour ago  *


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Can I suck up all my personal contacts out of Nokia Ovi suite on the PC and stick them on an android phone? Is there another solution? I can't do it manually, it would be like counting grains of sand on a beach...


Yes: http://myhtcdesire.com/tutorials/how-to-transfer-contacts-from-a-nokia-symbian-phone-to-htc-desire

And 
http://androidforums.com/android-lounge/7807-sync-nokia-contacts-android-htc.html
And
http://androidforums.com/htc-desire/105463-how-do-u-merge-nokia-contacts-htc-desire.html


----------



## kained&able (Mar 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Can I suck up all my personal contacts out of Nokia Ovi suite on the PC and stick them on an android phone? Is there another solution? I can't do it manually, it would be like counting grains of sand on a beach...


 
yes, its a peice of piss.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok fuck it, you all hate Nokia, I will give it a go.  So recommend me an android phone that is good value?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to have a nap, then go shopping for your recommendation. Definitely sub £100 please?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Ok fuck it, you all hate Nokia, I will give it a go.  So recommend me an android phone that is good value?



Cheap end the Orange San Francisco.  Cheap as chips but good, there is a thread on it further down. Say no to Nokia TC.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Ok fuck it, you all hate Nokia, I will give it a go.  So recommend me an android phone that is good value?


Nokia are dooooomed. You won't get a better value phone that the San Fran.


----------



## grit (Mar 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Nokia are dooooomed. You won't get a better value phone that the San Fran.


 
++ fucking plus


----------



## zenie (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeh don't buy Nokia again, I've got the 'black brick' syndrome on mine and having to use my 5800 right now, it's so painful


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Hi all, a simple one from me for once. I need a cheap Nokia mobile that will take my asda sim and has the ability to use PC suite or Ovi Suite IE sync with the PC.
> 
> Any recommendations. Please don't say N8!



The only sane response to "Nokia phone purchase advice" is "DON'T" (currently). Get the SF. Android is fucking brilliant.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 30, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Can I suck up all my personal contacts out of Nokia Ovi suite on the PC and stick them on an android phone? Is there another solution? I can't do it manually, it would be like counting grains of sand on a beach...


 
You can but it'll take a couple of hours faffing. I did it ages ago by syncing Nokia software with outlook, then outlook with gmail, then gmail with Android phone. It was worth it - Nokia is pants.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2011)

I am having doubts. The 8 quid samsung I have been using has nice definable buttons, will not cause me to be mugged, lose my job, I will not drop it down the loo when talking as it is not so smooth as a smart phone. Maybe I just want a phone. Maybe a cheap Nokia... <runs away>.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 1, 2011)

San Fran all the way, best budget phone by a considerable distance.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 1, 2011)

oh oh oh! Will think some more.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> San Fran all the way, best budget phone by a considerable distance.


 
best budget _smartphone_

personally, I think charging a phone every night is insanity. not even being able to go for a weekend away without bringing a charger! I go to a music festival and by saturday afternoon, nobody can be contacted cos their pocket computers have all run out of power! My ancient sony finally died, so I bought a £50 basic nokia that makes calls, texts, emails and very basic web browsing if I need to know the weather forecast or a sports result. The battery lasts over a _week_ in normal use. Much better


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> best budget _smartphone_
> 
> personally, I think charging a phone every night is insanity. not even being able to go for a weekend away without bringing a charger! I go to a music festival and by saturday afternoon, nobody can be contacted cos their pocket computers have all run out of power! My ancient sony finally died, so I bought a £50 basic nokia that makes calls, texts, emails and very basic web browsing if I need to know the weather forecast or a sports result. The battery lasts over a _week_ in normal use. Much better


 
True, and a very good point, I have a £10 phone as backup for those very reasons, the battery seems to last forever. I usually get a day and a half out of the San Fran if I'm out and about and using it a fair bit.


----------



## ovaltina (Apr 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> best budget _smartphone_
> 
> personally, I think charging a phone every night is insanity. not even being able to go for a weekend away without bringing a charger! I go to a music festival and by saturday afternoon, nobody can be contacted cos their pocket computers have all run out of power! My ancient sony finally died, so I bought a £50 basic nokia that makes calls, texts, emails and very basic web browsing if I need to know the weather forecast or a sports result. The battery lasts over a _week_ in normal use. Much better


 
Not much use to the OP, but they're working on it.



> Researchers in the US are working on mobile phone batteries that could run for weeks, or even months


----------



## TopCat (Apr 2, 2011)

Do I need a smart phone though? The cameras on my N95 and N8 were great and well used. The music players were shit, not enough volume. Internet access? I can do without it. Apps? Never a big fan to be honest. I have bought as I mentioned a Samsung phone for 8 quid and a MP3 player that is very loud for 20 quid.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 2, 2011)

I just want my contacts back on my mobile.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 2, 2011)

You don't sound like you need a smartphone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 4, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> You don't sound like you need a smartphone.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 14, 2011)

I went and bought from Argos a Nokia X2! <go on abuse me>.

I did this because:


The phone is not slippey like an iphone or my Nokia N8 and so I don't worry about dropping it down the loo/on the pavement
It is small
It is discreet
I could squirt all my contacts off of the pc onto it no hassle.
A five MP camera with flash
It's Red and Black.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 14, 2011)

I also get 1gb of data per month...


----------

